# Garn is up and running



## Deere3720 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well it is official we no longer relying on oil to heat our house.  As of today we are using our Garn 2000 to provide our heat and hot water.  It was a long road to get here but with help from family and friends and Chris Holley at FHS it has come true.  When my son, who is away at college, found out he sent me a text " now mom will be happy all the time and a happy mom makes for a happy house". Man I taught the him well.


----------



## KenLockett (Dec 17, 2012)

Deere3720 said:


> Well it is official we no longer relying on oil to heat our house. As of today we are using our Garn 2000 to provide our heat and hot water. It was a long road to get here but with help from family and friends and Chris Holley at FHS it has come true. When my son, who is away at college, found out he sent me a text " now mom will be happy all the time and a happy mom makes for a happy house". Man I taught the him well.


 
Congrats!  It was just about this same time last year that I brought my Tarm Solo Plus 40 online.  It's been an obsession ever since and like most of us you'll find on here you'll probably be tinkering with it for many seasons to come.  It's a relief getting away from the oil hog isn't it?  And my wife is happy as well now that she is always warm without having to be concerned about the cost of heating.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Obsession - yes indeed. 

Happy burning!


----------



## BoilerMan (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome to the obsession................"Hi my name is ______, and I have a firewood obsession" 

Sounds great to me!

TS


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 17, 2012)

KenLockett said:


> And my wife is happy as well now that she is always warm without having to be concerned about the cost of heating.


 
For now she may be but once the obsession really kicks in she will she how much the heat really costs
Countless hours on hearth.com, countless hours out scrounging
countless hours out cutting splitting stacking
countless hours staring at the boiler
Quite a cost but worth every minute.


----------



## infinitymike (Dec 17, 2012)

oh yeah congrats Deere3720


----------



## Rick Stanley (Dec 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats, but I haven't seen the pics yet. 
So it never happened.


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well thanks everyone.  My wife and kids have been very happy these last couple of days.  I have had an wood obsession almost my whole life.  I also have called a pyromaniac. I have told my wife I will never tell her that she can't turn the heat up.  However I'm afraid that I will be to hot yet she will be comfortable.  I am in the retail business so I will not be able to do much to finish the final steps for a couple of weeks.  I am not looking forward to tomorrow.  I have to drain the Garn and clean it and then refill it.  So we will be off line for a while.  I hope the oil burner doesn't kick on.


----------



## Tennman (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats! I was wondering if you where farming in SE MA. This is your time of year in retail. There's probably a little of pyro in most of us here! I'm guessing you have radiant heat with your Garn?


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 22, 2012)

Tennman I am not a famer but like the outdoors and physical labor. And yes playing with fire. I do have radiant heat in the new "Barn" but I don't need it yet. I haven't finished insulating the Garn so until then it is way to hot in there to even think about turning it on. The house is forced hoy water.

I drained it this pass week and did the first cleaning, now that was not a fun job. I knew it was going to be dirty but never imagined it would be that dirty. Everything seems to be working great so far. Definitly going to take some time to learn the right time to fire and how much wood etc...

I have sent some picture on a different thread but will send some I this one as well. I took plenty.


----------



## Kemer (Dec 22, 2012)

Deere3720 said:


> Tennman I am not a famer but like the outdoors and physical labor. And yes playing with fire. I do have radiant heat in the new "Barn" but I don't need it yet. I haven't finished insulating the Garn so until then it is way to hot in there to even think about turning it on. The house is forced hoy water.
> 
> I drained it this pass week and did the first cleaning, now that was not a fun job. I knew it was going to be dirty but never imagined it would be that dirty. Everything seems to be working great so far. Definitly going to take some time to learn the right time to fire and how much wood etc...
> 
> I have sent some picture on a different thread but will send some I this one as well. I took plenty.


----------



## Kemer (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that a vertical Garn?


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 22, 2012)

Kemer said:


> Is that a vertical Garn?


 
 Yes it is.


----------



## Kemer (Dec 23, 2012)

Deere3720 said:


> Yes it is.


 I have mine for about 3 years now.If you ave any questions fell free to ask me.Harry


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 26, 2012)

Harry what size wood have you been using? And how often do you light a fire?


----------



## Kemer (Dec 26, 2012)

Deere3720 said:


> Harry what size wood have you been using? And how often do you light a fire?


 I cut my wood at 24" and keep it back 8" or 2 firebrick from the front.I fill it about 3/4 full.I usually burn once a day for 3 hrs.I _burn for about 1.5 hrs then reload .Just not as much ._


----------



## RustyVT (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats on the Garn!  I'm inches from pulling the trigger in Vermont, but the last thing is a worry I'm going to smell smoke all the time.  I would also do the verticle. The building I'm looking to use as the famous "Garn Barn" is a post and beam adjacent to my house, but off its northeast corner.  Yup- we get north wind most of the time here in the Champlain Valley, so I imagine if it's coming out, I'm going to smell it.  Am I worried about nothing? 

PS- Your JD has shinier paint than mine, but I still love it!


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 28, 2012)

RustyVT said:


> Congrats on the Garn! I'm inches from pulling the trigger in Vermont, but the last thing is a worry I'm going to smell smoke all the time. I would also do the verticle. The building I'm looking to use as the famous "Garn Barn" is a post and beam adjacent to my house, but off its northeast corner. Yup- we get north wind most of the time here in the Champlain Valley, so I imagine if it's coming out, I'm going to smell it. Am I worried about nothing?
> 
> PS- Your JD has shinier paint than mine, but I still love it!


 
Welcome.  If  you have the right seasoned wood and laod it properly you will only see and smell smoke for a short time.  My Garn is not completely insulated yet, so if you want to take a drive down and see it just let me know.  I hope to insulate it within the next two weeks.  If you can't make it with in the next two weeks you can still come another time, just let me know. 

The dealer you would have to buy from is Chris Holly and he is from Vermont.  He treated me great and was very helpful. 

My JD is only 9 months old, or should I say that one is only 9 months old. And my wife says I love it more than her.  And I never argue with her.


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking Good, you have a nice clean install! Nothing easier to operate, load and leave. I am very glad I chose a Garn considering my loads and winter temps. Works great for domestic in the summer also. You JD makes my 1050 look tiny.


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> Looking Good, you have a nice clean install! Nothing easier to operate, load and leave. I am very glad I chose a Garn considering my loads and winter temps. Works great for domestic in the summer also. You JD makes my 1050 look tiny.


 Thanks George,  I still am getting some puffing however.  But I rememeber seeing a post, by you, in regards to this.  I have 16" and 24" lengths split.  The 16" is what I normally use in my fireplace insert.  I wasn't sure if I was going to have the Garn up and running in time for this winter season so I had to prepare for using the insert.  The 16" are also split small, 2" to 4".  The 24" are split 5" to maybe 8".  The 24" was cut and split and stacked in March and April of this year and the 16" was cut slpit and stacked in Oct, Nov, Dec of last year (2011).  I was orginally using the 16" laid two pieces to a row, 32" total, and I was getting puffing and alot of smoke.  I was planning on using the 24" for next season.  However I have been using them now and find that I get less puffing and alot less smoke.  I did check the MC of both and found that my 16" are between 15% and 22%.  My 24" are anywhere 20% and 30%.  I would like to thank you for that old post and I will keep playing around until I find out what works the best.  Do you still have wood for the 2018 season and if so how do you keep it from getting to dry?

It doesn't look that tiny in the pictures.  How many horse is that 1050? 
Here is a picture that might make you cry.  This is my JD in my trench.  I was triing to beat the weather, Hurricane Sandy, and the ground was sandy and the gave way and the back left wheel went first and then the front left.  Not a fun night.  About three hours later we got it out.  And it had only a minor dent from the rear stablizer bar.


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, I am still set with wood for 2018 and have another 24 cords of hard maple ready to cut and split this spring. I have the wood stacked on pallets in the form of two 24” wide rows. I staple a tarp on the top and slightly over the edge. It keeps the water out of the pile and yet allows air to blow through it. The wood stored outside like this never goes below 15%-20% depending on the relative humidity at the time.

Burning small splits will always be a problem, just too much surface area igniting at the same time with a fixed blower setting. I have noticed fewer problems with puffing and lower/smoother exhaust noise since I installed the flow straightener a few weeks ago.

My JD 1050 has a diesel, 33hp, 3 cyl. Yanmar engine. Fortunately it has never been in the position you show in the photo. Fortunately no one was hurt and the tractor sustained minor injuries.


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> Yes, I am still set with wood for 2018 and have another 24 cords of hard maple ready to cut and split this spring. I have the wood stacked on pallets in the form of two 24” wide rows. I staple a tarp on the top and slightly over the edge. It keeps the water out of the pile and yet allows air to blow through it. The wood stored outside like this never goes below 15%-20% depending on the relative humidity at the time.
> 
> Burning small splits will always be a problem, just too much surface area igniting at the same time with a fixed blower setting. I have noticed fewer problems with puffing and lower/smoother exhaust noise since I installed the flow straightener a few weeks ago.
> 
> My JD 1050 has a diesel, 33hp, 3 cyl. Yanmar engine. Fortunately it has never been in the position you show in the photo. Fortunately no one was hurt and the tractor sustained minor injuries.


 
George what is a "flow straightener'?  Are you using the new digital controller?


----------



## Kemer (Dec 29, 2012)

Deere3720 said:


> George what is a "flow straightener'? Are you using the new digital controller?


 If you take the time to pack your small splits it should help.My set up is very similar to yours (air intake and vertical) I bought a flow stabilizer and got puffing so I pulled it.
I also have the new controller.I think it's great


----------



## wardk (Dec 29, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> Yes, I am still set with wood for 2018 and have another 24 cords of hard maple ready to cut and split this spring. I have the wood stacked on pallets in the form of two 24” wide rows. I staple a tarp on the top and slightly over the edge. It keeps the water out of the pile and yet allows air to blow through it. The wood stored outside like this never goes below 15%-20% depending on the relative humidity at the time.
> 
> Burning small splits will always be a problem, just too much surface area igniting at the same time with a fixed blower setting. I have noticed fewer problems with puffing and lower/smoother exhaust noise since I installed the flow straightener a few weeks ago.
> 
> My JD 1050 has a diesel, 33hp, 3 cyl. Yanmar engine. Fortunately it has never been in the position you show in the photo. Fortunately no one was hurt and the tractor sustained minor injuries.


Hey Sawyer . haven't heard from you for a while, how is your winter going? It's been moderate here just below freezing lot's of snow.I was wondering for much wood you go through in a season? It's my first year with the garn and I think the way it's going I'll burn 10 cords a least,not the best wood fir and pine. Is your 1050 a hydro or jammer?


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deere3720 said:


> George what is a "flow straightener'? Are you using the new digital controller?


 
The flow stabilizer is an add-on accessory for my age of Garn, I understand that they are now included in the new ones. It is installed in the final pass of the exhaust.....beyond the fan. It is suppose to increase efficiency slightly & help puffing. In my installation I can notice a more quiet and stable fan noise out the exhaust the without it.

I do not have the new controller.


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 30, 2012)

Kemer said:


> cat 257b skidsteer with grappel and backhoe with thumb


 
Kemer, does your backhoe have a pivoting head?


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 30, 2012)

wardk said:


> Hey Sawyer . haven't heard from you for a while, how is your winter going? It's been moderate here just below freezing lot's of snow.I was wondering for much wood you go through in a season? It's my first year with the garn and I think the way it's going I'll burn 10 cords a least,not the best wood fir and pine. Is your 1050 a hydro or jammer?


 
Hey Ward, winter has been mild both snow & temperatures. We have not been below 0 degrees F yet. I seem to go through about 9-10 cords a year. I am heating the 1200 sq/ft shop and the 4600 sq/ft house (2300' up and down). I burn hardwood during the winter heating season, sugar maple mixed with yellow birch, red maple, and cherry.

I will shortly install the yellow birch plank flooring in the living room and will follow with panel radiators as I worry about heat under the hardwood floor.

My 1050 is a jammer,don't mind that as I feel it can take more abuse pulling heavy loads slowly with the grader chains installed. I use low 1&2 a lot when skidding tree lengths. I am still on the original clutch after 5500 hours. In fact I have not replaced a part yet other than a tie rod I bent on a Iced snowbank.


----------



## wardk (Dec 30, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> Hey Ward, winter has been mild both snow & temperatures. We have not been below 0 degrees F yet. I seem to go through about 9-10 cords a year. I am heating the 1200 sq/ft shop and the 4600 sq/ft house (2300' up and down). I burn hardwood during the winter heating season, sugar maple mixed with yellow birch, red maple, and cherry.
> 
> I will shortly install the yellow birch plank flooring in the living room and will follow with panel radiators as I worry about heat under the hardwood floor.
> 
> My 1050 is a jammer,don't mind that as I feel it can take more abuse pulling heavy loads slowly with the grader chains installed. I use low 1&2 a lot when skidding tree lengths. I am still on the original clutch after 5500 hours. In fact I have not replaced a part yet other than a tie rod I bent on a Iced snowbank.


Thanks Sawyer, my heat loads are similar to yours.I was beginning to doubt the efficiency of  my system after reading on this forum guys using 5 cords or less. Even though I don't have 3 year old seasoned hardwood.

You are right about the jammers taking more abuse I use my Fendt for the heavy work, it's a 70hp jammer, pick a gear and plow all day. The JD is 32hp  Yanmar hydro 65hrs, it's handy for light work and my wife can  run it . I hope it lasts for 5500 hrs like yours.


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 30, 2012)

wardk said:


> Thanks Sawyer, my heat loads are similar to yours.I was beginning to doubt the efficiency of my system after reading on this forum guys using 5 cords or less. Even though I don't have 3 year old seasoned hardwood.]
> 
> 
> Ward,  I use ParkFalls, WI, 9078 Heating Degree Days (HDD) @ 70°_90 degree differential for my heat loss calculations. I am using less fuel than expected using their estimates (I am sure they have a safety factor). When I first started up I weighed each load to calculate efficiency and amount of wood to reach a certain temperature. It takes X #'s of wood for BTU's required. Shorter shoulder seasons and higher mid-winter temperatures make a big difference.


----------



## Kemer (Dec 30, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> Kemer, does your backhoe have a pivoting head?


No just a thumb but I'll say I laughed at my brothers untill I tryed it and then whent and bought one
the bucket does move aqnd the thumb is fixed


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 30, 2012)

Kemer said:


> No just a thumb but I'll say I laughed at my brothers untill I tryed it and then whent and bought one


I will have to have the neighbor weld one on my hoe, sounds like it will be useful if you like yours. Really wish I could justify a knuckle-boom loader attachment for the Bobcat.


----------



## denvershepherd (Dec 30, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> Hey Ward, winter has been mild both snow & temperatures. We have not been below 0 degrees F yet. I seem to go through about 9-10 cords a year. I am heating the 1200 sq/ft shop and the 4600 sq/ft house (2300' up and down). I burn hardwood during the winter heating season, sugar maple mixed with yellow birch, red maple, and cherry.
> 
> I will shortly install the yellow birch plank flooring in the living room and will follow with panel radiators as I worry about heat under the hardwood floor.
> 
> My 1050 is a jammer,don't mind that as I feel it can take more abuse pulling heavy loads slowly with the grader chains installed. I use low 1&2 a lot when skidding tree lengths. I am still on the original clutch after 5500 hours. In fact I have not replaced a part yet other than a tie rod I bent on a Iced snowbank.


 

I'm about 2 or 3 weeks (hopefully) away from going on line with my Garn 2000 and just wanted to let you know that we removed our carpet and installed wood looking tile.  We liked the look of wood but the durability of tile because we have dogs and it actually turned out nice.  We were worried it would look 'ghetto' but we were pleasantly surprised.   Just another option for you if you wanted to do heated floors.   I'll attach a pic...


----------



## Sawyer (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the hand scraped look, doesn’t look like tile in the picture. I am stuck with the Yellow Birch; it is from trees I selected on my woodlot. I cut them on my Woodmizer and had the lumber kiln dried before T&G. The boards were 30% curly. I have 6.75”, 5”, 4”, and 3” to make a random pattern.


----------



## denvershepherd (Dec 30, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> I like the hand scraped look, doesn’t look like tile in the picture. I am stuck with the Yellow Birch; it is from trees I selected on my woodlot. I cut them on my Woodmizer and had the lumber kiln dried before T&G. The boards were 30% curly. I have 6.75”, 5”, 4”, and 3” to make a random pattern.


 
They sound nice. Have a picture of them?


----------



## Deere3720 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sawyer said:


> The flow stabilizer is an add-on accessory for my age of Garn, I understand that they are now included in the new ones. It is installed in the final pass of the exhaust.....beyond the fan. It is suppose to increase efficiency slightly & help puffing. In my installation I can notice a more quiet and stable fan noise out the exhaust the without it.
> 
> I do not have the new controller.


 
Thanks for the picture. Now that I see it I rememeber installing it.  It came with my controller.  I guess I will have to play around with it in and with it out.

Man did you put all those hours on the 1050?  I got my JD in May and already put on a 136 hours and I thought that was a lot.  I guess I am going to have to blow off work more often.


----------



## wardk (Dec 31, 2012)

RustyVT said:


> Congrats on the Garn! I'm inches from pulling the trigger in Vermont, but the last thing is a worry I'm going to smell smoke all the time. I would also do the verticle. The building I'm looking to use as the famous "Garn Barn" is a post and beam adjacent to my house, but off its northeast corner. Yup- we get north wind most of the time here in the Champlain Valley, so I imagine if it's coming out, I'm going to smell it. Am I worried about nothing?
> 
> PS- Your JD has shinier paint than mine, but I still love it!


Rusty mine smokes at the beginning and end of the burn, no smoke once the flue reaches 350 or higher.


----------



## Kemer (Dec 31, 2012)

wardk said:


> Rusty mine smokes at the beginning and end of the burn, no smoke once the flue reaches 350 or higher.


 I find that mine rarely smokes more then 10 min.and never towards the end.I try to use enough kindling and start a good fire with my blow torch.If I start the fire right it doesn't smoke at all.


----------



## Sawyer (Jan 1, 2013)

denvershepherd said:


> They sound nice. Have a picture of them?


I haven't installed the floor yet. Right now it's just a bundle of random length/width boards.


----------



## Sawyer (Jan 1, 2013)

Deere3720 said:


> Thanks for the picture. Now that I see it I rememeber installing it. It came with my controller. I guess I will have to play around with it in and with it out.
> 
> Man did you put all those hours on the 1050? I got my JD in May and already put on a 136 hours and I thought that was a lot. I guess I am going to have to blow off work more often.


Yes, I put all the hours but 350 on it. Bought it in a bankruptcy sale for $12,000 in '91 with log splitter, loader, plow, box scraper, rear blade, and back hoe with two buckets. We have used it to work the woodlot, support the sawmill, tear down the cabin, and build the new house and garage. If I had to choose one vehicle, I would have to choose the tractor for all around versatility.


----------



## wardk (Jan 1, 2013)

Kemer said:


> I find that mine rarely smokes more then 10 min.and never towards the end.I try to use enough kindling and start a good fire with my blow torch.If I start the fire right it doesn't smoke at all.


I blame the smoking at the end on less than perfectly seasoned wood.


----------



## Deere3720 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sawyer said:


> Yes, I put all the hours but 350 on it. Bought it in a bankruptcy sale for $12,000 in '91 with log splitter, loader, plow, box scraper, rear blade, and back hoe with two buckets. We have used it to work the woodlot, support the sawmill, tear down the cabin, and build the new house and garage. If I had to choose one vehicle, I would have to choose the tractor for all around versatility.


 
Man you should have been arrested. What a steal!!


----------



## Sawyer (Jan 2, 2013)

Deere3720 said:


> Man you should have been arrested. What a steal!!


I was happy, happy, happy, when the offer was excepted.


----------

